# DS #4729: PokÃmon Ranger: Hikari no Kisek (Japan)



## tempBOT (Mar 5, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6001^^


----------



## markvn (Mar 5, 2010)

Great! Hope this one's even better than it's prequels!
(translation anyone??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

Me first =D


----------



## Kinqdra (Mar 5, 2010)

I didn't really like the first two but I will definately try this (when it comes in english)


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Its no where to be found but it has been dumped...


----------



## Raika (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't really like the Pokemon Ranger series...
I tried the first two but I got bored of the concept after a while...

I'll just stick to the classic RPGs.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I enjoyed the first two so hopefully this will keep me hooked until HGSS


----------



## Kinqdra (Mar 5, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Its no where to be found but it has been dumped...


Found it! Just to let you know it's there. Just google the whole dump name


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 5, 2010)

dorian7890 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


found it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on the most common site too


----------



## Kinqdra (Mar 5, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> found it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep me too, I was suprised they already haved it, they usually take longer to put it on "THAT" site.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Mar 5, 2010)

Ugh.. I try to play the Japanese Pokemon games and I end up quitting every time. I'm going to wait for the English release.


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm loving the boxart.


----------



## KuRensan (Mar 5, 2010)

Doesn't work on Acekard 2i
after title screen black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ARM7 Doesn't work either
But it's working on Desmume ^^


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 5, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> Doesn't work on Acekard 2i
> after title screen black
> 
> 
> ...


bummer...
Ill try out M3i Zero


----------



## iFish (Mar 5, 2010)

rocky, this is the wrong place to put it


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 5, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> rocky, this is the wrong place to put it


no after its approved it will be moved


----------



## Forstride (Mar 5, 2010)

I really don't like the Ranger games, but I heard this one was supposed to top the other two (With Nintendo games, it's usually the first in a series that are better).  The boxart does look awesome, though.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 5, 2010)

isnt this supposed to be release #4728? theres 2 dutch games at 4726 and 4727


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 5, 2010)

So, any AP on this?
If yes, I'm fucked. Stupid R4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				syko5150 said:
			
		

> isnt this supposed to be release #4728? theres 2 dutch games at 4726 and 4727


Those releases are Danish. Dutch is marked with (H) which stands for Holland.


----------



## KuRensan (Mar 5, 2010)

No Black screen on my R4 + DSL only a text box
Hmm I'm going to try using my PC save file


----------



## Zeroneo (Mar 5, 2010)

Some people say that Rudolph's patch works on this.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> Some people say that Rudolph's patch works on this.


who said?


----------



## Crahlo (Mar 5, 2010)

Doesn't work on SuperCard DSOne i with rudolph patch. (With DSOne Evolution OS)


----------



## mkoo (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh another Ranger game eh?
This may sound odd but I find Ranger series too childish. They keep pushing whole "harmony of the nature" stuff. I wish they've made a more mature Pokémon spinoff


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Why does tempbot always hijack me releases?


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aw crap, when i saw the word Pokemon on the latest discussions container, i was like "OMGNOWAI HG/SS", but then i scrolled down, saw this and was liek "-_-"


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Mar 5, 2010)

mkoo said:
			
		

> Oh another Ranger game eh?
> *This may sound odd but I find Ranger series too childish.* They keep pushing whole "harmony of the nature" stuff. I wish they've made a more mature Pokémon spinoff



Not really Although I like the gameplay the story is a bit weak in points like the annoying trainer school at the start of the game


----------



## KuRensan (Mar 5, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Zeroneo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Link Deleted*
They say


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 5, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ill test
also doesnt work on M3i Zero
Remove that link now its a rom site


----------



## bultmus (Mar 5, 2010)

cool i will wait for the english version!!!!  :yayds:


----------



## KuRensan (Mar 5, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> SOS-Rens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The patch doesn't even work for me it said bad file name


----------



## kimyom (Mar 5, 2010)

*/// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///*

*How to play "Pokémon Ranger: Hikari no Kisek" on your DSTT and R4*

1. Download *Patch.rar *and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. 

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch.exe. That's all.  

Note: 
This path is not only for "Pokémon Ranger: Hikari no Kisek ". It's one of game to be patched by Universal Child's Play Patch.  

The file having the ".bak" extension is the backup copy of the original nds file.

*Credit to Rudolph. *


----------



## Crahlo (Mar 5, 2010)

Do we have a patch for SuperCard DSOne i (On DSOne Evolution OS) ?


----------



## megawalk (Mar 5, 2010)

lol...
Pokemon Ranger: Miracle of Light

i wonder how the overseas version name will be
(2 Options)
(A) (Shining Miracle)
(B) (Miraculous Shine)
Â (Insert your suggestion here...)


----------



## Black ace (Mar 5, 2010)

kimyom said:
			
		

> */// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///*
> 
> *How to play "Pokémon Ranger: Hikari no Kisek" on your DSTT and R4*
> 
> ...


YES!!!!!!a fix was actually made!Just need to wait for the sonic and sega all stars racing to be fixed now


----------



## KuRensan (Mar 5, 2010)

megawalk said:
			
		

> lol...
> Pokemon Ranger: Miracle of Light
> 
> i wonder how the overseas version name will be
> ...



On serebii they say Pokemon Ranger TRacks of Light




______________

Still getting an runtime error with the patch

Edit:


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 5, 2010)

kimyom said:
			
		

> */// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///*
> 
> *How to play "Pokémon Ranger: Hikari no Kisek" on your DSTT and R4*
> 
> ...


Works on M3i Zero


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 5, 2010)

Conrimed working on R4 by me. That, at least until the story opening.
For the noobs, you do have to patch it with the child's play patch.


----------



## HunterJ (Mar 5, 2010)

Okay guyz:
the official EUR/USA name is Pokemon Ranger: Tracks Of Light
I help run Serebii and i am the gaming side of it so if you need to know release dates etc justgimme a bell!
BTW im 60% sure HG/SS will be dumped about 3days early


----------



## KuRensan (Mar 5, 2010)

HunterJ said:
			
		

> Okay guyz:
> the official EUR/USA name is Pokemon Ranger: Tracks Of Light
> I help run Serebii and i am the gaming side of it so if you need to know release dates etc justgimme a bell!
> BTW im 60% sure HG/SS will be dumped about 3days early



Yeah when does Harvest Moon twin village release ?

--------

Where did you downlaod the game :S where I download them i get Runtime error with the patch


----------



## songohan (Mar 5, 2010)

The patch worked great on my old r4.
But on the r4 upgrade evolution the black screeen is back right after the first scene (where you catch a pidgey and need to do the first sky battle).


----------



## Black ace (Mar 5, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> HunterJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which game?


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 5, 2010)

Played until the first save point now on R4 using Rudolph's patch, and I haven't encountered any problems yet.


----------



## Thiemo (Mar 5, 2010)

I patched it, put both NDS and BAK file from the game on my card and played it on my CycloDS Evolution. But when I caught Mantyke, and they said to turn your DS sideways, black screen... Nothing!

Any suggestions?

EDIT:

I changed the .BAK file extension name to .NDS and I could go past the place where I got the black screen!


----------



## KuRensan (Mar 5, 2010)

Where do you download the game I tried .... and ...... Srry didn't know 
but when I patch them I get a runtime error Plz tell how you guys do it


----------



## Kinqdra (Mar 5, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> Where do you download the game I tried *Romulation* and *NDSuniverse*
> but when I patch them I get a runtime error Plz tell how you guys do it


Don't post rom sites


----------



## xshinox (Mar 5, 2010)

wow its out already? just when it was announced this year too.


----------



## Crahlo (Mar 5, 2010)

dorian... and don't quote it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Any solution for SuperCard? Still don't work with Rudolph patch.


----------



## Pedro250 (Mar 5, 2010)

I used THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH but i get a black screen after the first scene (the scene where capture we pidgey, on the sky, after our playable character gets hited by some cannon balls) on my M3i Zero
My firmware is: M3 Sakura v1.46X Revised (M22) + TouchPod v4.7hX (M65), Date: 03/04/2010


----------



## songohan (Mar 5, 2010)

Im already on the first village and caught a few pokemons on the way. 
But that is with my old r4 card... the new one just gets the black screen after the first fight.
That must be the problem that some people are seeing on the some carts.


----------



## Black ace (Mar 5, 2010)

Rename the extension of the bak file to nds and try that.


----------



## Thiemo (Mar 5, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> Where do you download the game I tried .... and ...... Srry didn't know
> but when I patch them I get a runtime error Plz tell how you guys do it


Do you have a DSi? Maybe you get the runtime error then...


----------



## coolness (Mar 5, 2010)

don`t work on my Ak 2i


----------



## metal01 (Mar 5, 2010)

ALRIGHT if finally leaked! o wait this is a pokemon ranger game not hg/ss...


----------



## Trademark3001 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah not working on AK2i w/ Patch, Akaio 1.5, 1.5.1 but i havent tried original firmware. lemme try that and ill report what happens!


----------



## outgum (Mar 5, 2010)

HunterJ said:
			
		

> Okay guyz:
> the official EUR/USA name is Pokemon Ranger: Tracks Of Light
> I help run Serebii and i am the gaming side of it so if you need to know release dates etc justgimme a bell!
> BTW im 60% sure HG/SS will be dumped about 3days early



Wrong.
Serebii doesnt support flashcarts or anything alike.
In which case ill now take your IP and report you to Serebii.


----------



## KuRensan (Mar 5, 2010)

Thiemo said:
			
		

> SOS-Rens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you mean I get the runtime error (52) In windows XP 

I unpack the rom and put it on  the patch than it says   Runtime Error (52) bad file name or number

edit: can anybody send me a patched Pokemon Ranger, I asked Black ace his bak file but
that doesn't work


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 5, 2010)

Black ace said:
			
		

> Rename the extension of the bak file to nds and try that.


The .bak file is a backup of the original Rom. If that works, you needn't have patched in the first place.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 5, 2010)

that's a lot of pokemon "untranslated" so far... i think HG and SS would be more like to be translated than this and obviously its not gonna work on the R4


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 5, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> that's a lot of pokemon "untranslated" so far... i think HG and SS would be more like to be translated than this and obviously its not gonna work on the R4


It IS working, to everyone's surprise. And both are like sure of a stateside release.


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Mar 5, 2010)

*[Nintendo Ds] Pokémon Ranger: Hikari no Kiseki [First look 7 Minutes]*

http://www.viddler.com/explore/ContraNetwork/videos/12/


----------



## dragon574444 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ahhh, damn. Not HG/SS...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 5, 2010)

Meh. The first one was cool, cos of the new concept, but the other versions are basically the same, with new stories. Not interested.

Also, to people that have never played Pokémon Ranger before: get a touch screen protector. Seriously.


----------



## anaxs (Mar 5, 2010)

already released, now just wait for the noob translation requests.


----------



## irishmarcoos (Mar 5, 2010)

ARG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That patch does not work for me! (If that hasn't already been established 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Acekard2i with AKAIO 1.5.1...
Annoying


----------



## 798-Icebird (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't like the ranger game too. I played the first one a time but I suck at spinning my stylus around like an idiot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was afraid I'm a person who could push his stylus trough his whole ds when things are not going my way.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 5, 2010)

Mispelt the game name...

It's "Kiseki", not "Kisek".


----------



## nehe32 (Mar 5, 2010)

It's always time for a new pokemon game


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm not really fond of the Pokemon spinoff games, outside of a few rare ones (namely the TCG and some of the puzzle games). I'll pass on this.


----------



## basher11 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm still avoiding Pokémon Ranger games. they can really kill your touch screen.

I'll pass.


----------



## SplashTOMATO (Mar 6, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Meh. The first one was cool, cos of the new concept, but the other versions are basically the same, with new stories. Not interested.
> 
> Also, to people that have never played Pokémon Ranger before: get a touch screen protector. Seriously.



^- This. All of it.


----------



## AcidAce (Mar 6, 2010)

well lets all just wait for the stupid translation or wait for the USA dump......


----------



## poke_13 (Mar 6, 2010)

YAY finally gonna play this game but it gives u a black screen in both on Ackard2i and in no$gba but its working in DESMUME 0.9.5 yeah desmume has always f****d those anti-piracy patches Wohooo


----------



## outgum (Mar 6, 2010)

Doesnt work on my r4 with that patch XD


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 6, 2010)

Has anybody got it working on ak2i?


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 6, 2010)

xshinox said:
			
		

> wow its out already? just when it was announced this year too.



indeed

i wonder what they could have added.


----------



## jvt777 (Mar 6, 2010)

sorry i already found the problem


----------



## Crahlo (Mar 6, 2010)

nothing for SuperCard?
Still doesn't work.


----------



## megawalk (Mar 6, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> megawalk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




if that is the us version name then oh MY Gawd!!!
if that is whats assuming the japanese translation then
oh MY Gawd!!!
Kiseki is translated to: Miracle
Hikari is translated to: Light


----------



## coolness (Mar 6, 2010)

pokemon ranger work for the half
if you patch it
rename the .bak .nds
place it on the flashcard
and when you load it hold X
if you see loading in red it is loading better
if you see the screen whit nintendo
than it while load to the screen
but when you want to play it don`t work


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 6, 2010)

coolness said:
			
		

> pokemon ranger work for the half
> if you patch it
> rename the .bak .nds
> place it on the flashcard
> ...


As I said before, the .bak is a backup of the original rom. If it works better than the .nds you get after patching, you needn't have patched the rom.


----------



## coolness (Mar 6, 2010)

Coolness precents
Pokemon Ranger Works AK2i
hey guys it works for me on my AK 2i whit akaio 1.5.1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwgXi4lGd6w
it have a guide
Special thanks to
Rudolph for his patch
and Demonbart
for his idea and being a dutch guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 xD


----------



## Trademark3001 (Mar 6, 2010)

coolness said:
			
		

> Coolness precents
> Pokemon Ranger Works AK2i
> hey guys it works for me on my AK 2i whit akaio 1.5.1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwgXi4lGd6w
> ...


AK2i users rejoice because this works!!


----------



## manaphy4ever (Mar 6, 2010)

it doesnt work for me i did but when i play new game black screen and all i have to do now is to wait for akaio 1.6 hopefully akaio team save us before pokemon hg/ss comes with the anti piracy XD


----------



## coolness (Mar 6, 2010)

manaphy4ever said:
			
		

> it doesnt work for me i did but when i play new game black screen and all i have to do now is to wait for akaio 1.6 hopefully akaio team save us before pokemon hg/ss comes with the anti piracy XD



have you hold X?


----------



## LordVanitas (Mar 6, 2010)

Are you sure it works for the Acekard?


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 6, 2010)

LordVanitas said:
			
		

> Does it work for the Acekard?


Please, at least read the page you're going to post on, to avoid asking questions that have already been answered. If you don't believe what they say, try it yourself!


----------



## HunterJ (Mar 6, 2010)

ALLERT ALL AKAIO 1.51 USERS!!!!
YOU CAN GET THE GAME TO WORK WITH RUDOLPHS UNIVERSAL PATCH!
i just completed game and it all works!!


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 6, 2010)

HunterJ said:
			
		

> ALLERT ALL AKAIO 1.51 USERS AND WHINING R4 NOOBS!!!!
> YOU CAN GET THE GAME TO WORK WITH RUDOLPHS UNIVERSAL PATCH!
> i just completed game and it all works!!


Fix'd


----------



## LordVanitas (Mar 6, 2010)

I have sorry, I was away from the computer.


----------



## Pedro250 (Mar 6, 2010)

is there any way to play it on M3i Zero with the last firmware.
I already used the Rudolph's Patch, Amr7 Patch, and it still have a black scren after we save the boy/girl from get hited from some cannon balls.


----------



## Dark_Ryu (Mar 6, 2010)

The game worked on my sister's original R4 but it doesn't work on my R4 (R4 ultra). We used Rudolph's patch for both R4's but it only worked for the original R4, mine just goes black right after the credits go by (I can't even get to the "new game" button!) does someone know how to fix it???


----------



## coolness (Mar 6, 2010)

Dark_Ryu said:
			
		

> The game worked on my sister's original R4 but it doesn't work on my R4 (R4 ultra). We used Rudolph's patch for both R4's but it only worked for the original R4, mine just goes black right after the credits go by (I can't even get to the "new game" button!) does someone know how to fix it???



i don`t have an R4 anymore
but you can try for a newer or older R4 firmware


----------



## manaphy4ever (Mar 7, 2010)

coolness said:
			
		

> manaphy4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup i hold x and turned red while loading after that i press the new game and still black screen


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 7, 2010)

coolness said:
			
		

> Dark_Ryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It worked for me on 1.18 official firmware, with the child's play patch of course.


----------



## coolness (Mar 7, 2010)

manaphy4ever said:
			
		

> coolness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you use Akaio 1.5.1?
whit latest loader


----------



## manaphy4ever (Mar 7, 2010)

coolness said:
			
		

> manaphy4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes with the latest also :s


----------



## coolness (Mar 7, 2010)

you can try to format it


----------



## gangstertom (Mar 7, 2010)

i have found the way to play it in cyclods download the latest cyclods firmware 1 57 and then try to play it if you can't  play try the patched rom(Rudolph) and then enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  sorry for my bad english


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 7, 2010)

gangstertom said:
			
		

> i have found the way to play it in cyclods download the latest cyclods firmware 1 57 and then try to play it if you can't  play try the patched rom(Rudolph) and then enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We knew this already.


----------



## gerben838665 (Mar 7, 2010)

can some 1 help me how to fix this game on m3 i got newest software but it dont work after some time i get black screen


----------



## manaphy4ever (Mar 7, 2010)

coolness said:
			
		

> you can try to format it



ok I will see


----------



## manaphy4ever (Mar 7, 2010)

well i format with panasonic format program and i backup again all i did and its still the same well i will use my old r4 again till new akaio comes


----------



## DonLuc (Mar 7, 2010)

My screen turns black after I meet celebi


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 7, 2010)

DonLuc said:
			
		

> My screen turns black after I meet celebi


I you want people to help you, you should be more descriptive.
What cart are you using? What firmware?


----------



## DonLuc (Mar 7, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> DonLuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm using SuperCard SD

FIRMWARE: 1.85


----------



## gerben838665 (Mar 7, 2010)

my ds turns black some seconds after i defence the girl in begin (in this game) i got a m3i zero and i use m3sakura 1.46 2nd wif official V4.7h


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 7, 2010)

DonLuc said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you try the child's play patch? If yes, then you're out of luck, sorry. Supercard SD is a slot 2 card IIRC and they're prolly not supported anymore.


----------



## gerben838665 (Mar 8, 2010)

is there some 1 wo can help me or not (my post up this page ^)


----------



## arecus2000 (Mar 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> can some 1 help me how to fix this game on m3 i got newest software but it dont work after some time i get black screen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 users with a black screen problem.


----------



## Comet (Mar 8, 2010)

arecus2000 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think i know the cause for the black screen on the M3 Real!
Example: Ranger working on desume... the created save (ranger.sav) is 256 kb big.
In the M3 Real is the created save 512 kb big.
Cause the wrong .sav type it get a black screen.
It should be fix when  this game would load with a 256 kb save but the system is upgrading the save into a 512 kb save!
Is there any antoher Loader for the M3 Real?


----------



## pokefan229 (Mar 8, 2010)

my ds turns black after i defence the girl, i got a m3i zero
and when i try  play it on r4i my ds turns black before opening
can somebody help me?


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 8, 2010)

Comet said:
			
		

> arecus2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On my R4 revolution the saves are 512kB as well, and it works anyway (with child's play patch ofc, before patching it didn't work for me either) so that's most likely not the problem.


----------



## Sonic332 (Mar 10, 2010)

Wont_work_on_my_TTDS_TT.TT


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 10, 2010)

Tisk tisk tisk, now I am going to unleash the angry bear we have on here for people who ask for rom sites
EDIT: ANGRY BEAR!




EDIT again: Remember asking for rom sites is against the rules and will cause a great deal of horrible things to happen.


----------



## Sonic332 (Mar 10, 2010)

arg_so_want_to_play_pkm_ranger_3!~~


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 10, 2010)

Sonic332 said:
			
		

> erk...SorryTT.TT.....just..a...stupid...kid...barely...knows_anything..TT.TT


Edit out that quote and you will be saved


----------



## mathewd3 (Mar 12, 2010)

Soooo, is there a M3 Real patch?


----------



## Dark_Ryu (Mar 26, 2010)

Has anyone not found a patch for R4ultra? I've tried pretty much everything and it's not working on my R4ultra T_T


----------



## sir cool alot (Jun 3, 2010)

hey guys 
is there an english patch for this game coz i m not japanese and i dont understand a thing they say
so help me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



please
there i said please and i never say please


----------



## sir cool alot (Jun 3, 2010)

plz tell me is there an english version for this 
without anti piracy


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 3, 2010)

sir cool alot said:
			
		

> plz tell me is there an english version for this
> without anti piracy


The english release hasn't even been dated yet.


----------

